# Brake swap!!



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

can i fit Porsche BRAKES on a Passat B5.... and what else could i swap on to my passat?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

yes, you can fit the boxter 4 piston front BRAKES on your b5. and no idea.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok do u kno what yr boxter and would the rears fit too?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ster-Brembo-calipers-for-312mm-rotors-DIY-BBK 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

*porsche brakes*

does anyone kno a site ur place that sells kits or parts i need:

Porsche Boxster S 996 front calipers
Audi a8 front rotors 

and i wand to do somthing to the rear but i dont have all my specks yet.. :banghead:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

macster9090 said:


> does anyone kno a site ur place that sells kits or parts i need:
> 
> Porsche Boxster S 996 front calipers
> Audi a8 front rotors
> ...


:facepalm: Boxter S front calipers are to large for an 312mm rotors...


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

what do i need then i talked to a guy who had that set up.. this is why im posting all this i wanna get everything right before i get parts.


----------

